

StackOverflow Offline - gianlucatursi

Stackoverflow is currently in read-only mode; Stackoverflow’ll return with full functionality soon.
PS: Not only Stackoverflow is down, but the StackExchange network is down.
======
mattwritescode
$&%^ maybe they have been hacked!!!! OMG!!!

Being a little more serious. They have actually had some sort of outage as
described on there website. [http://stackstatus.net/post/85902805739/stack-
exchange-prima...](http://stackstatus.net/post/85902805739/stack-exchange-
primary-data-center-offline-may-16th) Stackexchange network status updates are
on there twitter feed.
[https://twitter.com/StackStatus](https://twitter.com/StackStatus)

